# January Photo of the Month 2023



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Pictures don't always come out as you planned. This picture was taken at the beginning of a New Years day ride by a friend of mine on my Appaloosa mare. I don't think she planned to have the porta potty in the background with what appears to be a line of people waiting. It might have been an omen for how the rest of the ride went as the mare was unusually frisky. My friend would normally take lots of great pictures but on this ride was too busy trying to control the mare. She's a good sport so there is always next time.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Stopping for lunch at a local outdoor restaurant.


----------



## Lulabates100 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I've shared many of these, but what the heck, here's one more photo between spotted ears


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@LoriF good thing I checked what photos others put up before I posted mine. The one I chose is almost identical to yours!!!

I will enter a different one now!! Funny now if yours wins lol







Yours would beat mine hands down, look at that lighting and reflection in the water


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

So, my second choice is . . . 

Buzz (nearest) and Crackers


----------

